# White sugar gliders



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi there
Does anyone have or know of anyone that has White sugar gliders in the uk. 

Thanks Steve


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

non in the UK im afraid.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

And importing them would be costly if you can find someone that's willing to ship to the uk, many breeders have issues with the 6 months quarantine!


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

That's a shame oh well. I know there expensive but more if you have to import them. 
Thanks.


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

glidergirl said:


> And importing them would be costly if you can find someone that's willing to ship to the uk, many breeders have issues with the 6 months quarantine!


Yer don't blame them to be fair. Can't garentee they will be looked after properly.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Can't blame them at all.


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

So if there are no White suggies what about any of the others there is like White face or White tips etc over here


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope...


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

Shame I'll just have to get more normal ones then:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Grey is the new in color, anyways


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

so can't you not have albino?? x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Not in this country, you can't. The gene isn't here.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Not in this country, you can't. The gene isn't here.


how strange! i thought you could get an albino from 'normal' parents but i suppose the gene has to start somewhere in every countrie they should import :flrt:x


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

the gene for albino is recessive so it has to be carried in BOTH parent gliders, as far as we are aware NO gliders in the UK carry the albino gene, 

it wont just pop up with 2 normals unless they both carry the gene


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup... It's just a simple recessive.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ahh thanks loulou i never knew that , =S


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

you're welcome : victory:


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

That's a shame - I think Leucistic Gliders are so beautiful!:flrt:


----------

